

Graphs and charts for the web - uruzseven

Anyone have any nifty methods for creating nice looking charts and graphs dynamically on the web?<p>I'm currently using .png files created in Photoshop that I stretch via the width element to the desired size based on a variable.<p>I have some data I'd like to plot using a line graph but I haven't liked what I saw so far. Google has an option but they have some weird size restrictions.<p>I also found this http://www.r-project.org which seems a bit much for what I want but I may end up having a back end script that generates an image from a data set.<p>I'm hoping people much smarter than I have a better idea.
======
breck
Here are a few i've used before:

Google charts: <http://code.google.com/apis/chart/> (if you want a really
nifty flash tool to help you create google charts check out:
<http://www.clabberhead.com/googlechartgenerator.html>)

Sparklines: <http://omnipotent.net/jquery.sparkline/> (on HN right now)

Flash charts: <http://maani.us/>

PHP Charts: <http://naku.dohcrew.com/libchart/pages/introduction/>

------
MaysonL
Processing is reasonably powerful, and has also been implemented in
javascript.

see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=185191>

